# indoor to outdoor ?



## vitocorleone (Oct 8, 2006)

I started my plants indoors under 2 200 watt t-5s and then 2 600 watt metal halides..........i vegged them for about 6 weeks (a little less) and then put them outside........they sex'd within a week..... and started flowering... even though i went out there everynight with a flashlight to interrupt that.....

anyways the ?.... i was told by someone 'who knows' that these plants would only get a certain height because the plants think that it's the end of the summer... remember, vegged for 6 weeks and then put out 5 weeks ago.. the beginning of sept..... 

i notice that the seedbanks say things like 'harvest in october, september, nov' well i thought about this and i think this is for plants that were put out before the summer triggers flower.......so how do i know when my plants are done? and are they going to be full mature outdoor plants when they're done or are they going to be stunted or something because they think it's the end of the summer....?

strains: PPP, NL, BB (fem), GS (fem), WW, and SUPER HAZE.....


(the super haze is major sativa and it JUST started show flowers like a week ago but this morning i went to check it and it's got full on purple and red hairs so many bud site on those long branches.....)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2006)

*The only real way of telling if your plants are done is by checking the trichromes. If your trichromes are clear they are not ready for harvest. If they are cloudy you can pic and if they are cloudy to amber you can pic. It all depends on what kind of high you are looking for. *


----------



## KADE (Oct 10, 2006)

5-7 weeks they'll be done.. possibly longer if u have a bunch of bright nights..

Look at the hairs first.. then the trichomes like tbg said.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 10, 2006)

i don't mean to sound so ignorant about oudoor stuff..................but i was all set to do indoor... i spent a few months reading about it.....and then when i started setting up the room i realized that this is much harder than it was in my mind.....and there are so many things to consider...so i'm going to take my time setting up the indoor......which is really what i should have done in the first place......

trichomes? I'm going to go reread that document...

Kade-- 5-7 weeks from now? or from the time that I put them outdoors? 

bright nights? does that mean I could go outside and shine a flashlight on them for a little while at night and it would slow them down so they could get bigger before they're done?

it seems like when you're growing outdoors you really need to know about plants, and the seasons, and how the sun works.......good stuff to know... :>

*I vow to read the outdoor growguide here at marpassion... i read one over at lycaeum but i just couldn't get into and it seemed like it was really old....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 10, 2006)

*Whats up Vito. Trichromes are the tiny crystals you see on the leaves and buds of your plant. You want those to be cloudy to amber when ya harvest. You need to get a Radio Shack microscope or a jewelers loupe. *


----------



## KADE (Oct 10, 2006)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> Kade-- 5-7 weeks from now? or from the time that I put them outdoors?
> bright nights? does that mean I could go outside and shine a flashlight on them for a little while at night and it would slow them down so they could get bigger before they're done?


 
5-7 weeks from when the plant has enough darkness... since outdoors doesn't always give 12 hours it can be longer... also with cold weather.. it is going to get done fast... if u have a light frost.. you want to go see the plant the next day... a couple light frosts and thas it for the plant. 

Shining a flashlight could delay flowering.. if u were to do it for a while...  but more likely ur gonna make it go hermie and u'll be smokin more seeds then bud =(


----------

